# Payment for Pulpit Supply



## jawyman (Jun 25, 2011)

I dread asking this kind of question, but how long should a man wait to receive payment for pulpit supply. How long should he wait before he notifies the church where he served that he has not yet been paid? I would appreciate your opinions.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 25, 2011)

We try and always have a check to hand to the man *at the time he comes to the church to preach*. I would think that one week would be reasonable delay. Further delay would be reason to contact the church - it is possible that the payment authorization was misplaced.


----------



## jawyman (Jun 25, 2011)

I agree that one week is reasonable. The first church though has been two weeks (and this has happened before with them) and with the second church it has only been a week.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jun 25, 2011)

At a former congregation, they only cut checks twice a month. That could create up to a two week delay plus postal delivery time.


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 25, 2011)

It's always good to ask up front when one might expect to be paid, if the host church does not tell you.

It's conceivable a church might pay on a 30 day "trade credit" type cycle, even though some will, as referenced here, pay at the time or immediately thereafter. If it is that kind of cycle, I would not become concerned until about 45 days pass.

I would call now and merely ask when you might expect to be paid, don't imagine anything.


----------



## jawyman (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I think I will wait until Monday for the one church and I'll give the other one a few more days. I am not certain when either church cuts cheques.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Jun 25, 2011)

Personally, I think it is deeply disrespectful not to pay preachers on the day they attend. Often I am seriously out of pocket due to fuel costs. If I had to wait a month to get my fuel money back I would be in a right mess!


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 25, 2011)

JonathanHunt said:


> Personally, I think it is deeply disrespectful not to pay preachers on the day they attend. Often I am seriously out of pocket due to fuel costs. If I had to wait a month to get my fuel money back I would be in a right mess!


I agree completely. How would the congregation take it if the preacher showed up 30 minutes late "just because"? When we have a glitch and cannot hand the check over that day, we apologize and assure the preacher that it will go in the mail on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jun 25, 2011)

JonathanHunt said:


> Personally, I think it is deeply disrespectful not to pay preachers on the day they attend. Often I am seriously out of pocket due to fuel costs. If I had to wait a month to get my fuel money back I would be in a right mess!


----------

